# Kindle 8.9 HDX use with MS Exchange email?



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

With the current discount…I'm really tempted!  Anyone here used the 8.9 HDX with an MS Exchange email system?  My company requires device encryption and pin codes - does the HDX support that?  Also, how's the experience with using it in a work environment?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I do not use my kindle fire with my work email - BUT I do have a pin code on mine, and the device supports encryption.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I do not use my kindle fire with my work email - BUT I do have a pin code on mine, and the device supports encryption.


OK, Thank you&#8230;I've been scouring the web for usage review of the HDX with MS Exchange, but can't find one. I may have to just bite the bullet, try it..and if it doesn't work out return to Amazon. Sounds like no one else on this board has used this with Exchange either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Zero said:


> OK, Thank you...I've been scouring the web for usage review of the HDX with MS Exchange, but can't find one. I may have to just bite the bullet, try it..and if it doesn't work out return to Amazon. Sounds like no one else on this board has used this with Exchange either.


I think most of us here use the devices for personal stuff, rather than work. I can report it works just fine with my comcast addresses, gmail, and my personal email that is a 'vanity' type address. . . . we bought a domain for the family.  That one was not as automatic to set up, but did just fine as long as I had the server details.

This page at Kindle Support for the HDX says it does support Exchange: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201306300


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried using TouchDown with my original Fire so I could connect to our Exchange server at work.  It was a major disaster.  I could not get it to connect directly, no matter how many times I tweaked the settings.  Then we added a Mobile Device Manager and it got even worse because the client was not available in the Amazon app store, not could I find the apk to side-load it.
I have gotten my Nexus 7 tablet to connect with no problems.
YMMV obviously, but Amazon does have the OS locked down pretty tight on the Fires.  I think your plan of trying it and then returning it if it doesn't work is a good one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And, if it's an HDX, you might use the MayDay button to see if someone can help you set it up if it's not obvious.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Appreciate it everyone 

With MS Exchange, my company does do a number of requirements that seems to hurt majority of android tablets (pin, device encryption, etc).  And so, I was hoping I could use the Kindle 8.9 HDX to combine work and personal.  So I could stop carrying an iPad and Kindle Fire, etc.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I did use Mayday and they are looking into the problem.  As I said I can see the emails but doen't work right


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

rlkubi said:


> I did use Mayday and they are looking into the problem. As I said I can see the emails but doen't work right


Hi Rikubi - are you having issues with email coming from MS Exchange or email in general?


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Just the Good Exchange.


----------

